# Problemi Usb al boot

## Jerrino

Ciao a tutti, ho un grosso problema con USB sul mio PC. Spiego. Ho una tastiera Logitech G19 ed un mouse G9, entrambi USB. In fase di avvio, la luce della tastiera si spenge e non si riaccende più, idem le luci del mouse che non si accendono. Andando a vedere il log di dmesg,nnoto questo errore:

USB 1-1 device descriptor read/64, error -32

che da quello che ho capito è un errore di broken pipe. Cosa significa questo errore?

Aggiungo che ho provato diversi kernel, 3.7.6 3.7.7 da funtoo, 3.5.7, ma ho sempre questo errore. Con le live USB di ubuntu, di sabayon e di SystemrescueCd tutto parte.

Può essere un problema di che tipo di live si usa per installare il sistema?

----------

## Onip

non ho capito se parli di un sistema installato oppure di un boot da live cd\dvd\usb

nel secondo caso rivolgiti ai "fornitori" dell'immagine (sabayon se non ho capito male) che sicuramente sono più informati a riguardo.

----------

## Jerrino

No, il problema è che il boot da live usb (sabayon, sysrescuecd e ubuntu) funziona, riesco ad installare gentoo sul disco, ma quando riavvio in gentoo ho questo errore

----------

## pierino_89

Io ho una Logitech G110, e ho sentito brutte storie riguardo alla sua porta USB integrata (anche se a me funziona senza particolari problemi). Non so se la tua abbia una porta usb integrata (magari con il mouse collegato), comunque ti consiglio di collegare una periferica alla volta. Magari è un banale problema di alimentazione insufficiente delle porte USB, risolvibile con un hub alimentato.

----------

## Jerrino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Io ho una Logitech G110, e ho sentito brutte storie riguardo alla sua porta USB integrata (anche se a me funziona senza particolari problemi). Non so se la tua abbia una porta usb integrata (magari con il mouse collegato), comunque ti consiglio di collegare una periferica alla volta. Magari è un banale problema di alimentazione insufficiente delle porte USB, risolvibile con un hub alimentato.

 

Mah, guarda, io ho tutte le periferiche attaccate direttamente alla scheda madre, con un buon alimentatore Corsair da 700W. Non credo sia lì il problema, tantopiù che con altre distro funziona tutto senza problemi. Piuttosto, dato l'errore -32, suppongo ci sia stato qualcosa di errato nella compilazione dei drivers.

----------

